# Alubook 17 : bruit, chaleur et lag...



## heytiti (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour 

J'ai récupéré un Alubook 17' 1ghz, mais celui-ci présente un gros soucis, voire plusieurs.  
Au début, kernel panic au démarrage. 
En boot sur dvd osx, il m'annonce plus d'une journée d'install... 
En mode target, je l'ai formatté (en simple) et installé osx 10,4. 
Plus de kernel panic, mais il ne trouve pas de système. 

Je n'ai pas les cd d'origine pour faire un AHT. J'ai trouvé le AHT qui  correspond à la machine, mais il ne le prend sur clé usb (ni alt ni D). 

Et surtout, il y a un bruit à gauche (ventilo ?), comme quelque chose qui tourne mais avec un bruit bizarre. 
Le dessous de la machine est réellement très chaud. 
Il refuse carrément de s'allumer parfois, et s'allume si je le tiens à la verticale. 

Dès que ce bruit apparait, ça ralenti voire se bloque. En boot sur dvd  osx, la souris disparait ou se transforme en toupie de couleurs.En mode  Open firmware, ça lagge aussi, les caractères s'affichent  progressivement, de haut en bas, genre 2 secondes par ligne de pixels... 

Je précise que le DD n'a pas l'air d'origine, il fait 160go. La dernière  fois que j'ai voulu reformater avec données à zéro, il commence puis le  temps augmente, m'annonçant 1 heure, puis 1 jour 5 heures, 1 jour 14  heures etc, et toujours ce bruit... 

Quel peut être le diagnostic ? DD mort ? CM morte ? Problème de ventilo  qui refroidit pas assez et l'ordi se met en sécurité donc lag ? J'ai lu  sur un forum qu'il y a aussi des problèmes de sonde de température du  trackpad... 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2012)

Peut être un problème de disque dur, mais à ta place je démonterais pour voir la poussière dedans


----------



## heytiti (26 Novembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse.
J'ai du nouveau.
après un coup d'aspirateur sur les grilles de son, je n'ai plus de bruit et plus de chauffe. Un progrès !
Il va vraiment falloir que je démonte...
En boot sur le DVD de Tiger, il ne plante plus au bout de 5 min , mais après 30 minutes 
Et dans les infos systèmes j'ai trouvé ça :
test auto allumage
résultat : echec
cause : cache externe
Quelqu'un sait résoudre ça ? Est-ce que ça peut plomber les performances ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas trop pour le cache externe ?
Mais pour le freeze après un certain temps, je renouvelle mon coneil, démontage, nettoyage et changement de pâte thermique sur les éléments qui en ont besoin.
Tu peux trouver les étapes sur iFixit (je ne sais pas quel est ton modèle exactement à toi de trouver ! )


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2012)

Et tant que tu y est met vite un DD neuf. Un 500 Go ne cpûte pas grand chose aujourd'hui. Choisi un modèle peu énergivore et qui dissipe peu de chaleur, voir un SSD si tu as les moyens ...


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Janvier 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et tant que tu y est met vite un DD neuf. Un 500 Go ne cpûte pas grand chose aujourd'hui. Choisi un modèle peu énergivore et qui dissipe peu de chaleur, voir un SSD si tu as les moyens ...



C'est un PowerBook... Va trouver un 2.5" IDE 500Go l'ami


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un PowerBook... Va trouver un 2.5" IDE 500Go l'ami



Bon un 320 Go alors, c'est presqu'aussi grand. Mais tu peux utiliser un pont SATA-IDE aussi


----------

